# Turbo Kit



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

I've seen a couple people ask for one - I'm just wondering who would actually want one. I know the biggest consideration is price - it is for me also.

I've been in contact with a local speed shop about building a kit for the 3.5. We haven't worked out the details and if I'll actually hand over the SE-R - but they want my car and I want a turbo...

Some say - does a FWD really _need_ more power? Don't all cars need more power?

Anyway-I'm just checking interest. I'll post up any developments.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I've been in the market for a turbo since the day I got my Alti. Who are you talking with, and what kind of projected numbers are we looking at, price and HP...


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

My buddy hooked me up with Hahn Racecraft.

http://www.hahnracecraft.com/auto/index.htm

I should get a better idea of numbers tomorrow or Tuesday. This has just come up this weekend. Most of their kits are around 3K-4500.


----------

